# Tea Time



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

This is not a pro or con discussion of tea vs coffee. I enjoy both. I've had some marvelous experiences with tea though. I was silently invited to a japanese tea ceremony at the teahouse in the japanese garden in San Francisco, dipped pilot bread into heavy black tea with inuits, persian tea while selling my isfahan rug for college and watched a full on riot in Belfast stop almost on cue at teatime. I just acquired a classic british 'Brown Betty' teapot, and most happily an order of Earl Grey and breakfast tea from this must be the finest quality tea I've ever purchased! I don't want to hear about the health benefits of green tea, or dope myself with SLEEPYTIME herbal tea to sleep. I've got my Digestives from the local brit import shop, or toast and marmalade. It's the perfect start or finish of my day, with Gilbert and Sullivan subduing the heathen sitar ragas of my indian nieghbors and the rap of the guy from Fresno.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Take tea and see!*

Kav:

Good discussion topic! I also have a "Brown Betty"!









My views?

Afternoon Tea:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Lifestyle/Afternoon Tea.htm

Tea History:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Lifestyle/History of Tea.htm


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

My favourite is lapsang souchong, but it is an acquired taste. It is the Ardbeg of teas, and has a tarry, smokey character.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Kav said:


> I don't want to hear about the health benefits of green tea, or dope myself with SLEEPYTIME herbal tea to sleep.


Amen. You don't drink wine because it might reduce the risk of a heart attack. You drink it because you like it. If there are health benefits that come with drinking it, so much the better. The same with tea.

I will drink coffee, but mostly I am a tea head. I typically start my day with a pot of hot tea (right now, I'm partial to Assam -- mmmm, malty!), and my default drink in restaurants is iced tea (unsweetened, please). I have had very good service and have received excellent tea from Harney & Sons and from Adagio Teas.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Andy said:


> Kav:
> 
> Good discussion topic! I also have a "Brown Betty"!
> 
> ...


I notice on your page about afternoon tea that you list 'Anna, 7th Duchess of Bedford'. That style can be a bit confusing because it is one traditionally used for a peeress in her own right, and less so for a peeress by marriage. Anna was actually the 6th woman to be Duchess of Bedford in the fourth (and current) creation of that title, as the 5th Duke never married and the dukedom devolved upon his brother. 'Anne, Duchess of Bedford (1783-1857)' or 'Anna, Duchess of Bedford, wife of the 7th Duke', would be preferable to avoid the ambiguity, though I realise this is a trifling point.

Otherwise, great article!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Fortnum & Mason*

I was fortunate enough to get several teas at Fortnum and Masons a few years ago. Aside from the standard Earl Grey and breakfast teas I was delighted to get some Queen Anne tea. It is now one of my favorites. I am no tea expert, so if anyone knows of a similar tea by someone else, I would like to know. Thanks


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JLPWCXIII said:


> I notice on your page about afternoon tea that you list 'Anna, 7th Duchess of Bedford'. That style can be a bit confusing because it is one traditionally used for a peeress in her own right, and less so for a peeress by marriage. Anna was actually the 6th woman to be Duchess of Bedford in the fourth (and current) creation of that title, as the 5th Duke never married and the dukedom devolved upon his brother. 'Anne, Duchess of Bedford (1783-1857)' or 'Anna, Duchess of Bedford, wife of the 7th Duke', would be preferable to avoid the ambiguity, though I realise this is a trifling point.
> 
> Otherwise, great article!


JLPWCXIII:

THANKS!! That's exactly the kinds of "trifling points" I try to make sure are correct. I stand (sit :icon_smile_big: ) corrected!!

I'll fix it!


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

*Most of the time*

it's just PG tips or Marks and Sparks Gold. I drink a great deal of tea (cuppa), pretty much all day.

I also enjoy Chinese teas, Japanese teas and the 'English' teas too but have to be in the 'mood'.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Hot tea is a staple for me in the afternoon. Green tea after lunch, but it must be flavored somehow (e.g., jasmine, lemon grass) as plain green tea resembles what I imagine boiled grass to taste like. A few strong black teas (Irish or English breakfast) in the afternoon. Occasionally Earl Grey, but not too heavy on the bergamot. No milk or sugar.

Coffee only once in the morning and not in hot weather, very light on the milk and sugar.

Dare I mention iced tea? I drink a black/fruit tea 50/50 potion without sugar made in a large dutch boiler and then left out all day. The air oxidizes the tannins and softens the tea, just like for tannic wine. The first thing I drink in the morning and when home from work. Barbaric I know!


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Lapsang Souchong is more the Laphroaig of teas, except I like Laphroaig... Following my defection I've tried to go native, eschewing the Jackson's teas (Russian, Irish Morning) for Kousmichoff and Mariage Freres. I must say Mariage Freres teas are some of the very best I've tried, but I like Kousmichoff for some of the recherche flavors they have, particularly Prince Wladimir and Anastasia.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

RJman said:


> Lapsang Souchong is more the Laphroaig of teas, except I like Laphroaig...


I have tried and failed to like Lapsang Souchong. Perhaps it's a character flaw.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I am really dipping deeply into the memory banks here, but I recall that one way tea leaves are graded is by where they come from the bush. From finest and youngest with delicate flavors from the top of the tea bush, to most common and oldest with fuller flavors from the bottom of the bush, are: flowering pekoe, orange pekoe, pekoe, pekoe-souchong, and lapsang-souchong.


----------

